# Entry level FC watches?



## cellardoors (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum, but have always had an interest in watches. I'm looking for my first "nice" watch. Only had Gshocks and a simple Casio.

I always thought of FC as super expensive (like 10k+), but a recent search proved me wrong.

*Can you guys tell me a little about the sub-1000 dollar FC watches(movements, quality, etc..)? I'm trying to see if I can pick up a used one for under 400, and if that price is worth the watch I'll be getting.

*Thanks!


----------



## backpackerx (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazon has the FC303MC3P6 in the $500's sometimes and I think it's a sharp looking watch. That has an ETA movement with a FC rotor and other small details. That's a good price for that movement in a nicely finished watch, especially since it's decorated slightly beyond the stock ETA finishes. 
Their cheapest in house movements are around $1,800.


----------



## TheSwissWatchDude (Jul 20, 2012)

If you want a new sub-1000 dollar Frederique Constant I would go for a watch of the Slimline collection, like the FC-235M1S6. It costs 550 CHFr.- (that's about the same in dollars). It is a small (29.5mm), elegant, classical watch. If you want the same in bigger size (39mm), go for the FC-245M5S6, it costs 750 CHFr.-

You can go to the Frederique Constant site for more info, pictures and other watches of the Slimline collection.

And about quality, they're coming straight out of the Frederique Constant factory so that should be fine.

Hope I helped.


----------



## cellardoors (Jul 19, 2012)

I like what I see guys, thanks for the tips.

Will I have more options if I go for used?


----------



## TheSwissWatchDude (Jul 20, 2012)

You probably will have more options if you go for used, but there will be risk that the quality won't be that good.
If you want to buy a beautiful watch, the best is that you can keep it for years without it being broken.
I would go for a new one, because then you're safe about the quality.


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

TheSwissWatchDude said:


> You probably will have more options if you go for used, but there will be risk that the quality won't be that good.
> If you want to buy a beautiful watch, the best is that you can keep it for years without it being broken.
> I would go for a new one, because then you're safe about the quality.


I'm sorry but this is one of the most ridiculous comments I have ever seen.

The quality of a watch is based on the manufacturer who made it. Whether it is brand new, 5, 10, 20 years old, the quality is going to be the same.

Condition is another issue. A used watch might need an easy service on the movement or have some scratches to be buffed out but that's it. But don't let a watch being used scare you off. After all, if you buy new, the second you put it on, it is now used. What are you going to do, throw it out?

If I can find a good deal on a used watch I'd take it. I love FC but there name is not up there with the big boys so the person selling it is going to take a hit. You should be able to find a used one for 50% off what it cost new.

So yes, buying used will open up your options.


----------

